# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Boots Industries BI V2.0 >  KS Project Update #12: Quick update on BI V2.0

## Eddie

*Project Update #12: Quick update on BI V2.0** For backers only* Posted by Jean Le Bouthillier ♥ Like

*Stay informed on the project:*
I've posted some information about the progress of injection molding on our forum. We will posting the most up to date information on the forums. Join the discussion!
http://bootsindustries.com/forum/#/d...lding-update-1
If you would like to receive an email every-time a new topic is posted in the forum you must set your notifications preferences (Press your name to open account settings -> My Preferences).

*Order capture system bug:*
There is a bug in the order capture system where quantities for Jheads, Spool holders etc. are doubled for some users. We have been able to replicate the issue and are working on it. We will update as soon as the issue is resolved. Thanks for your patience!

----------

